# Some more vintage advertising



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2017)

"I Wed Three Wives"?



Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 39009


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2017)

That's a wild appliance there Marie, fridge, stove and sink all in one!


----------



## jujube (Jul 3, 2017)

In the very early days of "hinting" that women might like to smoke cigarettes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 4, 2017)

LOL   Frankly.  I prefer  PEPSI.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2017)

Okay Falcon, here you go.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 4, 2017)

Let the cola wars begin!  Our favorite was always RC.   If John Wayne says so, it must be true. layful:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 6, 2017)

Pappy's post made me think of these old sprinkler bottles we used when we ironed!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 6, 2017)

In 1972, in NYC, Queens I was looking for an "efficiency" apartment. There was one in a tall apt. bldg.It was 7' wide and 12' deep with one small window at the far end. In that space was a tiny closet and shower/sink room/toilet room. I had a couch/bed and one of those cook & wash refrigerators for $400/month. No. I didn't take it. Even a sardine would have felt cramped in there.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2017)

My understanding is that THIS is the same stuff Edgar Allen Poe was addicted to when writing


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2017)

....no "cotton picking" whiskers!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2017)

Little Miss Sunbeam


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2018)

Vintage home catalog covers from IKEA, more here.  There's been an IKEA just a drive away from me, but it's not close to my house.....always meant to check it out but I never did.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 39092



I can remember my "country" second cousins going to bed with a Seven-Up that had a baby-bottle nipple pulled onto it.  They drank Seven-Up all day and night from babyhood up.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 22, 2018)

Yuck........


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 9, 2018)




----------

